# Hello Everyone!



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey everyone. I see a lot of familiar faces (names) here. So those that don't know me, here goes a quick info about me.

My mom dressed me up as a ghoul when I was 4 years old with special makeup that cracked all over my face (thinking back that's pretty sweet). I wasn't happy about all the makeup, but when others were scared of me I was hooked. Fast forward to 1994 when I was 13 and started decorating the lawn, starting with paper boxes as tombstones and a hangman, that's it. I now have a bunch of characters (Dracula, Frankenstein, witch, Wolfman, Scream, Jason and of course Michael Myers), zombies (death crawler, tormented zombie), caskets, tombstones (not boxes anymore) and much more. Mainly static items.

This past August I decided to have Halloween on me year-round for the rest of my life. I designed a pumpkin and got it tattooed on my ankle.

That's all, I won't bore you with other things about me.

I'm excited to get into the threads here!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Gald to see you here!
You know, if you get your posts up, you may want to consider jumping in on the tombstone build


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the street, MrsMyers666. It seems you started out young being a halloweiner like me. Nice to see ya. Pull up a chair and continue to post.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

/waves wildly at MrsM :googly: 

Glad you're here, girl!! Now get to postin'!!  

You'll definitely have to check out the prop-building contests--lots of talent here at UnpleasantStreet.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Holy Cow! It is MrsMyers from Halloweenforum. I am glad you are here. Just watch out for Vlad over here. He is worse over here than Halloweenforum.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to hell MrsMyers. :devil:


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Welcome to the dark side, MrsMyers! Good to see you here!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Street MrsMyers...I am sure you will enjoy your stay with us :devil:


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome to Unpleasant Street, and yeah, what FE said! Love to have you in on the tombstone competition.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Thank you all for the welcome!!

Zombie you got a great thing going here.

I'll be checking out the prop competitions, don't know if I'm good enough to compete with you all.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome to chaos MsrMyers, welcome


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome, MrsMyers666. Glad to see another "static" haunter here.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

What's up? Glad to have ya here! :jol:


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Welcome, Mrs Myers,

What's up with your boy Michael? He is _moody!_


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

dougspaulding said:


> Welcome, Mrs Myers,
> 
> What's up with your boy Michael? He is _moody!_


LOL....yes he has his days or should I say day. Not being out for 364 days really builds up aggression I guess.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Why Mrs. M......You finally found us! You'll enjoy this crowd for sure.


Hush Death Touch, let her find out for herself, lol.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yes..Welcome to the asylum!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome MrsMyers666.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

MrsMyers, you will definately like the climate here!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome to the street MrsM


----------

